# Pampered Chef stoneware safe?



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

????????????


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

It hasn't killed us yet. Beyond that I have no proof.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have a baking stone thats 10yrs old along with several other pieces I use all the time. I have never had a problem


----------



## jakesask (Jul 31, 2007)

Been using mine for 10 years, no problems. Produces the best pizza crust ever, I think.

Is there something specific you're thinking of in terms of it not being safe?


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I have read it is lead free if that is what you mean. I use it and love it.


----------



## 3sunz&I (Aug 9, 2006)

I use it here and love it, too.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

made from lead-free clay and mine all say they were made in the U.s.

Pampered Chef just sent out emails to all of their consultants saying that they've done independant lead testing on all of their products from China and they're all safe.

Lisa


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

They are the only thing I cook in,in the oven.


----------

